# MTB 24/26 Zoll oder BMX? 13 Jahre - 143cm



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mich hier angemeldet, da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht und sich unser Sohn ein MTB wünscht.
Er ist 13 Jahre alt und 1,43m (klein!),  er wiegt ca. 35 kg.
Er hat bereits ein BMX, allerdings war es kein gutes, sondern irgendeins, dass seine Oma für ihn mitgebracht hat.
Wir kommen aus der Region Hannover.
Er möchte nun Tricks machen bzw. sie lernen. Zu seinen Idolen gehört Lukas Knopf.
Am liebsten würde er ein 26 Zoll fahren, die Rahmen sind aber meistens zu hoch.
Wir waren auch schon in verschiedenen Geschäften.

Ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich möchte auch keine 1000 Euro ausgeben, weil ich nicht wie, ob er bei dem Hobby bleibt oder es eine Laune ist. 
Er möchte ungerne ein BMX, da es nicht gefedert ist.
Wobei hier im Forum geschrieben wurde, dass es zum Einstieg besser ist.
Könnt ihr ein MTB für Einsteiger empfehlen?
Alternativ auch mit 24 Zoll? Oder doch BMX?

Freu mich über Tipps, gerne mit Link. 
Lieben Gruß
Maggy – eine ahnungslose Mutter mit Weihnachtscountdown im Nacken.


----------



## Basti138 (4. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

wird das sowas richtung Dirtbike?
Es gäbe 26 und 24 zoll, mit und ohne Schaltung.
Etwas schwerer, robuster Rahmen etc.

Gibt gute BMX, auch Race BMX 24"

Ansonsten MTB Hardtails als Allrounder.
Gibt vereinzelt 26" Hardtails für Kids, könnte was sein.
Ansonsten würde ich die meißten 27,5er ab 1,48 empfehlen. Bei manchen gibts XS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2019)

Mit einem 24" Rad wird er wenn überhaupt, nicht lange Spass haben! Schaut nach einem xs Rahmen für 26 oder 27,5 Zoll Laufräder. Da hat er ganz sicher mehr von!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab noch nen Rahmen von Cannondale. Eigentlich ein Damenrahmen, sieht man ihm aber nicht an.
Der ist Größe Pètite. Wäre wahrscheinlich was zum reinwachsen, aber im Sommer sollte er dann passen





So sähe der Rahmen aus. Nie komplett aufgebaut, ein paar Lagerspuren.




Ich würde aber noch n kompletten Aufbau hinkriegen bis Weihnachten.


----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen Rahmen von Cannondale. Eigentlich ein Damenrahmen, sieht man ihm aber nicht an.
> Der ist Größe Pètite. Wäre wahrscheinlich was zum reinwachsen, aber im Sommer sollte er dann passen
> Anhang anzeigen 946831
> 
> ...


----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Reinwachsen ist so eine Sache.
Er befindet sich ab Januar in eine Hormonbehandlung, da er seit zwei Jahren nicht gewachsen ist. Wir können nicht voraussagen, wie schnell er wachsen wird  oder überhaupt...


----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Was bedeutet XS Rahmen, muss ich dann bei den Herrenrädern gucken?


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2019)

Cudddly schrieb:


> Was bedeutet XS Rahmen, muss ich dann bei den Herrenrädern gucken?


Das bezieht sich auf die generelle Rahmengröße, meist wird xs nur bei den Damen Versionen angeboten. Meine Tochter baut aktuell einen xs Rahmen mit 39cm sattelrohrlänge auf. Wie groß ist denn die Innenbein Länge deines Sohnes?  Grundsätzlich muss man die sattelrohrlänge plus etwa 5cm für Sattelstützenkopf inkl Sattel rechnen, dazu dann noch die Kurbellänge im Falle deines Sohnes max 150mm wenn möglich wären  dann etwa 60cm Innenbeinlänge die minimal notwendig wäre.


----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Ah, das ist aber interessant.
Was es alles zu beachten gibt.

Vom Boden bis zur niedrigsten Sattelhöhe dürfen es maximal 70cm sein. 

Ich werde die Innenbeinlänger heute Nachmittag mal ausmessen.
Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mich an seiner jetzigen Größe orientieren, gerade wenn es spaß an Tricks hat finde ich zu große Bikes unhandlich. 
Ohne jetzt geschaut zu haben ob es in dem Preissegment was besseres gibt wäre das hier von Orbea was die Körpergröße angeht passend.
Orbea MX27
Was sagt der Rest daszu ?


----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Sieht von der Optik und dem Preis schon einmal super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Dezember 2019)

Das Vorgängermodell ( glaube ich ) mit etwas schlechterer Ausstattung ist auch gut reduziert ...
https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/outlet/outlet/kids-out/cat/mx-27-ent-xs-50-19

Ob die Komponenten die verbaut sind was taugen müssen andere hier beurteilen, ich kenn mich da nicht genug aus.


----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Das sind auch super aus und der Preis ist fantastisch... ??

Uns ist wichtig, dass er
1.Mit den Füßen fest auf dem Boden kommt (sehe teilweise kids, die nur die Zehenspitzen nutzen).

2. Die Achse nicht bricht, wenn er eine Treppe herunter springt.

3.Die Räder/Felgen nicht gleich verbogen sind.

Fahrrad xxl haben wir in unserer Nähe. 
Dort wurde uns von allen Rädern abgeraten.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Dezember 2019)

Cudddly schrieb:


> Das sind auch super aus und der Preis ist fantastisch... ??
> 
> Uns ist wichtig, dass er
> 1.Mit den Füßen fest auf dem Boden kommt (sehe teilweise kids, die nur die Zehenspitzen nutzen).
> ...



Zu 1) Das ist auch grundsätzlich richtig. Bei 4 Jährigen ist das mit dem ganzen Fuß noch diskutierbar, mit 13 aber nicht mehr.

Zu 2) Das wird bei einem ordentlichen Bike und dem Gewicht kein Problem, Dirtbikes sind für sowas dann auch wirklich ausgelegt. Ich hab das mit 90kg auch mit nem 26er XC HT gemacht, keine Bange.

Zu 3) gute Laufräder halten das generell aus, mit ne falschen Landung bekommt man aber alles kaputt. Bei seinem Gewicht sehe ich kein Problem. Vielleicht wird man mal nachzentrieren müssen, aber sonst...

Zu Fahrrad XXL: Was hat man den *empfehlen* wollen?


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ist halt immer so ne Sache mit de halten ... kann ich nix zu sagen. Klar ist aber das der Händler nein sagt, der will ja nicht dafür haften ;-)
Unser kleiner ( 6 Jahre ) hat jetzt ein 20" OrbeaMX mit dem er auch recht wild ist, springt, etc.... da mach ICH mir keine Sorgen das was bricht.
Das nächste wird ein 24" Rad, ich hätte da gerne was von Commencal, auch da mach ich mir keine Sorgen das was einfach mal bricht.
Für deinen würde das hier passen, ist aber 1200€ ...
Meta HT
Klar ist das immer mal was brechen kann wenns zu stark belastet wird. Ich hab auch schon durchaus robuste Rahmen und Gabel, Felgen und Kurbeln zu Altmetall verarbeitet


----------



## Schnegge (4. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die Füsse im Sitzen fest auf den Boden kommen ist der Rahmen zu klein oder zumindest der Sattel viel zu tief eingestellt. Wichtig ist die Überstandshöhe, wenn man als vor dem Sattel auf dem Boden steht. Dann sollte noch  etwas Luft vorhanden sein.
Das Orbea ist mit einem Reach von 350 extrem kurz und die Ausstattung ist voll am Einsatzgebiet vorbei. Mit dem mx20 und mx24 hat orbea echt gute Kinderbikes am Start. Das mx27 ist hingegen der selbe Mist wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern. Ich würde von der Geometrie auch eher Richtung Dirt oder Trail/Endurohardtail wie das oben verlinkte Commencal raten. Das das Dartmoor Hornet 26 finde ich ganz spannend, habe aber keine Ahnung was es kostet und wo man es bekommt  .
Noch was zum Anschaffungspreis: Ein bike in der unter 500 Euroklasse wird entweder den Anforderungen nicht standhalten oder ohne Widerverkaufswert in Keller vergammeln. Gute Kinder- und Jugendbikes lassen sich auch sehr gut wiederverkaufen. 60 bis 70% sind da bei guten Zustand meistens drinn...


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Dezember 2019)

Hornet bei Kleinanzeigen ....
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/dartmoor-hornet-26-hardtail-mtb/1259314444-217-3843

Obs passt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Fahrrad XXL hat ein bike von Rose empfohlen. Für min. 1200€ - für den Start finde ich es etwas viel... 

Okay, dann kommt es auf Gewicht und das bike an... 

Werde mir alle links noch einmal angucken.
Ganz schon kompliziert das ganze.


----------



## Cudddly (4. Dezember 2019)

Welche Marken könnt ihr denn generell empfehlen.
Würden uns alternativ auf Wochenende in ein paar Geschäfte fahren.

ganz lieben Gruß


----------



## olsche (5. Dezember 2019)

Eine generelle Markenenpfehlung ist nicht wirklich zielführend. 
Schau was es bei euch in der Gegend gibt, danach kann man hier beratend tätig werden...
Ganz wichtig: Fahrrad XXL ist nicht wirklich eine Alternative!
(Bei 35kg sollte es auf jeden Fall eine Gabel mit Luftfeder sein, alles andere funktioniert nicht wirklich gut bei dem Gewicht.)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Dezember 2019)

olsche schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall eine Gabel mit Luftfeder


Die wird nicht gut funktionieren. Die tun sich ja schon bei leichtgewichtigen (<60 kg) Frauen schwer.


----------



## olsche (14. Dezember 2019)

Halbwissen??? 
Meine Tochter hat die Suntour Air an ihrem 24"er, und die funktioniert bei ihren 30kg sehr gut!


----------



## Basti138 (14. Dezember 2019)

Warum soll eine Luftgabel unter 60kg nicht funktionieren?
Das ist doch gerade der Witz da dran...
Es gibt hier welche, die mit 0 bar fahren. Man kann auch nen Kabelbinder unterm Simmerring drunterschieben, einfedern, Kabelbinder rausziehen und ausfedern - das macht die gabel noch weicher.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Dezember 2019)

Reibung der Dichtungen.


Basti138 schrieb:


> Warum soll eine Luftgabel unter 60kg schlecht funktionieren?


----------



## Basti138 (14. Dezember 2019)

Du hast natürlich recht, weil bei ner Luftgabel mehr Dichtungen reiben.
In der Luftkammer ist immer ein Fluid, so dass die Reibung gegen null geht.
Selbst bei meiner Mattoc, die innen nur gefettet ist, ist das nicht spürbar. Ich hab 60kg.
Von der Mattoc war ich überrascht, wie gut die anspricht.
Die kannste auch mit 30kg problemlos fahren.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Dezember 2019)

Das wäre dann die erste von über 50 Luftgabeln, die ich testen konnte.


----------

